# growth on live rock?



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

I cant get any pics right now my digital camera wont zoom in that well for me to get a good pic...they are little brown things that look like fish poop but on the ends are little feathery things that come out of the end and suck back in if anything gets close to them just like feather dusters...just wondering if its something i should be worrying about or if its some type of coral...i wish i could get a good pic...any help is appreciated[/list]


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Sounds like a peanut worm. Very Beneficial


----------



## closeyetfar (Mar 24, 2008)

doesnt look like peanut worms from the pics i have seen online...they actually look like feather duster worms from pics ive seen on google but really really small ones


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Thats a good possibility as well. Hitchhiker Featherdusters and Fan Worms are very common and should be all over the place in your rocks


----------

